# Suggestions for places to live near Valencia



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

My fiancé and I are planning to retire to Spain, and we will be visiting hopefully within a few months to help narrow down the general area. We would appreciate any suggestions you may have for places to consider. Here are our main preferences:

Somewhere along the eastern Mediterranean coast (ideally near or even in Valencia, although we prefer to avoid large crowds and noise. We like the idea of living in or near a quaint village with easy access to restaurants, food shopping and travel to a large city)
Quality construction homes in the €500,000 to €850,000 range
Great views (ideally a high ocean view)
Fast, reliable Internet access
Reliable utilities
A few other questions:

Are there any difficulties or unexpected expenses involved in getting solar power?
I understand the water can be hard, so is it difficult to get a water softening system installed?
Are there any household items or appliances that we should consider shipping over from the US versus buying new ones in Spain?
Are there any hurdles to be aware of in getting a Spanish drivers license (I do speak Spanish)?
Any answers and insight would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't come to Jávea / Xàbia... it's awful  






Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


Disfruta de la cultura mediterránea en este enclave privilegiado, a orillas del mar, rodeado de sus playas, gente, cultura, fiestas y gastronomía.



www.xabia.org


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Überling said:


> A few other questions:
> 
> Are there any difficulties or unexpected expenses involved in getting solar power?
> I understand the water can be hard, so is it difficult to get a water softening system installed?
> ...



There are pushing for solar at the moment with subsidies in some areas covering a pretty big chunk of the cost. Solar does however have to be approved through the planning department and so a lot depends on the type of property and indeed the land it is on. It´s hard to be more specific until you are actually looking at a specific property. The main electricity companies (Iberdrola for example) offer solar installations and indeed many other independent companies too. It´s certainly something I am thinking of investing in either on the roof or at the end field of my land at ground level but to date I have not looked into it more than prices so I can´t tell you much about the process but I am sure someone here has it.
Many homes have water treatment systems, either at mains level to treat the entire house, or at tap level, for example installed under the kitchen sink to improve the quality of drinking water. Readily available in both DIY stores and many companies offer this type of installation.
Not got much to say about USA appliances. Shipping costs are the thing to take into account there. To move a heavy washing machine, for example, may just be more sensible to buy a new on with a full guarantee and readily available parts in the EU.
Driving license had no real hurdles once you are resident. You apply for and sit a written test and a practical one. You have to undergo a medical to apply and renew your license although as most will tell you, its a very basic exam (eye sight, hearing, blood pressure etc, followed by a little computer game to prove that you can steer a ball round a bendy road (which hardly anyone can) and more or less guess when a ball will appear from the end of a tunnel! All pretty easy.


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Don't come to Jávea / Xàbia... it's awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! Sounds like it. ;-)


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> There are pushing for solar at the moment with subsidies in some areas covering a pretty big chunk of the cost. Solar does however have to be approved through the planning department and so a lot depends on the type of property and indeed the land it is on. It´s hard to be more specific until you are actually looking at a specific property. The main electricity companies (Iberdrola for example) offer solar installations and indeed many other independent companies too. It´s certainly something I am thinking of investing in either on the roof or at the end field of my land at ground level but to date I have not looked into it more than prices so I can´t tell you much about the process but I am sure someone here has it.
> Many homes have water treatment systems, either at mains level to treat the entire house, or at tap level, for example installed under the kitchen sink to improve the quality of drinking water. Readily available in both DIY stores and many companies offer this type of installation.
> Not got much to say about USA appliances. Shipping costs are the thing to take into account there. To move a heavy washing machine, for example, may just be more sensible to buy a new on with a full guarantee and readily available parts in the EU.
> Driving license had no real hurdles once you are resident. You apply for and sit a written test and a practical one. You have to undergo a medical to apply and renew your license although as most will tell you, its a very basic exam (eye sight, hearing, blood pressure etc, followed by a little computer game to prove that you can steer a ball round a bendy road (which hardly anyone can) and more or less guess when a ball will appear from the end of a tunnel! All pretty easy.


Thank you. Most appreciated.


----------

